# Hydra? Or am I worrying overly?



## James O (15 Dec 2013)

Bought some Daphnia yesterday and as I emptied it into the tank I noticed a small tubular body with long thin 'tentacles' at one end.  The body was about 10mm long and clear with two yellow sections internally.  I tried to track it down but as it was silly season for the fish munching the Daphnia I lost it.  

From what I have read I believe it to be a Hydra.  Just the one didn't worry me too much.  However this morning I woke to a dead Pygmy Cory's half eaten body  

Coincidence? 

Searching on here and I found that Panacur worming product kills them effectively buy my local P@H treat it as a 'authorised veterinary medicine' require detailed info about my rabbit/cat/dog.  How do I get hold of Panacur or is there an aquarium equivalent?


----------



## Michael W (15 Dec 2013)

I don't believe a Hydra can take down a Pygmy Cory. It can take shrimplets and fry but I can't imagine it will get anything larger. The half eaten body is likely the result of other fish, perhaps a pleco if you have one, and its quite surprising how fast a body can start to decay in an aquarium.


----------



## James O (15 Dec 2013)

It's just that this is my first in tank fish death (had a couple of jumpers) after having the tank up and running for a couple of weeks.  I have Pygmy Corys, Pygmy Gourami, X-ray Tetras, 3 cherry shrimp and 6 Amano shrimp none of which are violent to my understanding.  It was one of the Amanos sucking the fish dry - just a hollow scale bag with a little meat left in the tail.

Just seems like too much of a coincidence.......


----------



## sa80mark (15 Dec 2013)

My guess would be that its coincidence I dont see any amount of hydra killing even a dwarf cory, did you empty the water from the daphnia into the tank ? 

If so this could be a more likely cause especially if the cory was not in top condition ?


----------



## James O (15 Dec 2013)

Yeah I emptied the bag in. TBH now I think about it I should really use a fine shrimp net and filter them from the water, give them a rinse and them pop them in the tank. I'm really careful how I choose my Daphnia baggies. I go through the hole lot to get the max live Daphnia. I do a head count/health check. They were all frisky yesterday as far as I could tell.

I guess though that all the dead Daphnia could cause a buildup of some sort?


----------



## kirk (15 Dec 2013)

I just did the cat wormer to kill planaria it one if our tanks.  beaphur worming granules contain fenbendazole too. I could post you a sachet if you like? Just cover the postage?


----------



## James O (15 Dec 2013)

Thanks Kirk.  I just grabbed some Bob Martin Dewormer Granules - 222.2mg fenbendazole per 1g sachet.  Lower strength stuff that didn't require one of the (not in the store 'till weds) bods to sign off on.  Even if it didn't damage the fish I don't want the little buggers in the tank.

Whats the dosing again?


----------



## kirk (15 Dec 2013)

I googled it, to be honest I just went for it. Mixed a sachet in a large lucozade bottle as there was nothing in the tank I was bothered about I went a bit mad and poured as I pleased. Just don't chop them as they survive as two.  I know they are not nice in your tank but I do admire how tough they are a can survive in a fridge unfed chopped into bits . Amazing creatures realy


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Dec 2013)

I used the same wormer. I mixed one sachet in 300ml of tap water (shook very well for around 3 mins) and dosed 8ml in my crs tank. Not one hydra survived not one shrimp died and I have LOADS left.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------

